# desertlites



## desertlites (Dec 10, 2007)

Howdy all-what a great site!!( my texas bro got me into grinding&stuffing a ways back)been q,ing (low&slow) for a while,now getting into smoking-not that I havn't played before.But now with stuffing sausage-there goes the patties(well naa)time to learn the art of true smoking.I'm outside Tucson AZ to the north,a little plot away from the city lites.my cookers consist of a Kenmore precision flame cooking system w/rotis,smaller kenmore converted to coal -wood,or hotplate for indirect cooking & smoking, a cheapie char broil water bullet also converted to hotplate(sausage)also built a lava rock-cement contraption in the back yard-can smoke,q or grill out there-or just a good fire to sit around,for those 2 weeks of winter we get here,couple of fire box's I've made for the porch.well I been looking here for a bit & I ready to start playing,thanx all.


----------



## gramason (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, glad you decided to join us.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## rip (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the site, lots of good people and info. Would like to see pics of you smokers and fire boxes.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 10, 2007)

will do in the days to come RIP-thanx for the welcome all


----------



## dingle (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to THE site Lites!! Lots of fun, good food, good folks. All the help and answers if ya need it. Enjoy.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 10, 2007)

welcome dude..........just remeber.........we LOVE q-view


----------



## mossymo (Dec 10, 2007)

desertlites
Welcome to SMF !!!
Your lava rock - cement contraption sounds interesting.....


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to smf and hope you enjoy this great site.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome!!  Look forward to some qview!


----------



## buzzard (Dec 10, 2007)

howdy desertlites!  glad you finally made it.  good to have you here

i am thinking we are needing to see some pics of that lava-rock pit you made.  that does sound interesting.  i wonder if i want to build one?  

hope you enjoy the site!!


----------



## smokin for life (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, sounds like you have some interesting equipment. Hope to see more of you around.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Lots of friendly folks here who are more than willing to give some advice or swap tales and pictures of their experience. Make yourself at home and look around. Glad to have you with us!


----------



## t-bone tim (Dec 10, 2007)

Glad you joined us , welcome to SMF, see ya in the forums .


----------



## muddy pond (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome Lites to the great SMF. Enjoy the site and abundance of info.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad you could join us.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks for the welcome all-I feel surrounded by some good smokin people


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## desertlites (Dec 10, 2007)

thanx cajun_1 ya i figgured it out


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! You have got to show us pics of your smoking rigs. Glad you joined us!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 11, 2007)

Glad to see that you got that comfirmation thing figured out desertlites!

Enjoy the site!


----------

